# Chinese conrollcard G-code reading problems.



## I_V_A_R (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a problem finding out why my ZHBUSBConnect (Software for Controller) will not make my 
Control Card control my router to perform the travel and work speeds set in the 
G-kodes, 



My Software and devises:

(A)Rhino

(B)Rhino CAM 
(C)RhinoCAM Postprosessor
(D)ZHBUSBConnect (Software for Controller)
(E)Controller
(F)AC Drive on Router


In my ZHBUSBConnect (Software for Controller);

I can set High and low speed. 
I can set Travel speed and work speed.
I can set Down Speed Ratio
And I can set a check for "G-Code Reading Speed" 

I tried lots of combinations to change the Travel and Work speed, 
And when I finally got a result, The speeds were generally slower, I tried to note what I had done, but then when I tried to do it again, The machine was working full default speed again. WHERE IS THE F..... PROBLEM!!!!!!:'(

RhinoCAM is set to launch this (D)ZHBUSBConnect.

I tried also to load the files.cnc into ZHBUSBConnect without having RhinoCAM launching the ZHBUSBConnect

My manuals are translated from Chinese in to horrible english. 
Me being Norwegian doesn't help. 

The fact that the control card has obtained files that ran slower than 
other files (regardless of control card settings) should prove that Control card settings are fine, (I think) And the G-codes all say what they should before uploaded in the ZHBUSBConnect (such as plunge G1Z2.400F1200) The G-codes are the same, so that can not be the problem.

If anyone knows something about this and can give me some clues, I would be most grateful


----------



## BobSch (Sep 11, 2004)

You might want to try http://www.cnczone.com They've got a lot of helpful CNC-savvy folks over there.


----------



## aborigen (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi! I also use zhbusbconnect and spend my life in the war with wonderfull chineese controller.
Some days ago I explored the questions, that You have.
You need to change all speeds BEFORE loading Your G-code file from PC to controller. Then You can change values and send next file, etc. As the result, you can have several cnc-programs with different speeds.

Key - BEFORE!


----------



## I_V_A_R (Oct 30, 2008)

aborigen said:


> Hi! I also use zhbusbconnect and spend my life in the war with wonderfull chineese controller.
> Some days ago I explored the questions, that You have.
> You need to change all speeds BEFORE loading Your G-code file from PC to controller. Then You can change values and send next file, etc. As the result, you can have several cnc-programs with different speeds.
> 
> Key - BEFORE!


That's crazy. I thought I was the only one in the world with this equipment.
may i ask what kind of machine you use or what kind of AC drive it has?

My AC drive is called "DZB100 Series"

I have considered connecting my machine directly to a p.c. using the RS-485 serial interface. I believe this way i can control feeds and speeds from the g-codes.
Though it it might be a question of why I would want to have this level of control, maybe i dont rally need it for my kind of work. 

I got to set the travel and work-speed, but now it seems that the spindle damaged, 
The technician from the company who sold it to me is coming in two days to lock at it and hopefully fix it.


----------

